# Six Does to Kid...who will go first?



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I decided to make my waiting thread a LITTLE early. Rosie is 106 days along, Buttercup is 100 days along, and Ivy is a little bit earlier than Buttercup. If I had to guess at the most days behind, I'd guess 90-95 days along. I still can't believe I lost the paper where I wrote down when I bred Ivy... Anyways, after the pictures of my big girls, are the little ones, who are having babies for the first time (which I believe you would call FF's). They could kid anytime from April 12th to May 14th. And, any guesses on how many Rosie and Buttercup are going to have?  The wait is killing me... In order: First 3 photos are Rosie, next 2 are of Buttercup, and the last 2 are of Ivy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are the littler ones. First 2 pictures of Delilah, the next 2 are of Iris, and finally the last two pics are of Willow.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you  They'll be a little way yet, but they will come eventually.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

An update! Iris, Delilah, and Willow are due at the earliest 12 days from now to the latest 42 days from now. They all have small udders forming, and they are bigger compared to the last pictures taken. 

Rosie is 132 days along today, and this will be her second time kidding, along with Buttercup and Ivy. Buttercup is 126 days along, and Ivy is anywhere from 118-123 days along. Rosie and Ivy's udders have noticeably gotten bigger, while Buttercup's udder has only gotten somewhat bigger. Pictures of Rosie I posted are below. I believe she will have at least two.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are more pictures! 1-3 are of Ivy; 4 is of Buttercup; 5 is of Rosie; 6-7 is of Delilah; 8-9 is of Iris; and the final picture is of Willow.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

In those pictures, do any of them look like they need copper?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Today is day 142 for Rosie. I felt her ligaments today, and they seem soft, and almost gone. Could she have them this early?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is possible but ligs come and go.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks like in one of the pictures the black doe has some red on her hind legs, but that could be the light. Nothing stands out to me saying copper deficient, but can't see tails from most of those pictures either. 

Good luck with the kidding!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, I feel more better knowing they're good in the copper area... after the winter, their fur usually looks dull because no grass access. Even so, I will give them some shots of it, just to make them more healthy. Rosie isn't showing anymore signs, and I think this morning was her testing my patience. I can feel the ligaments more now. So I guess I'll have to wait, and hopefully she stops playing tricks on me  Thanks for replying.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Iris's ligaments have disappeared! This is the real deal here, and I think I'm more nervous than her... :GAAH: They disappeared for sure by 10:00pm when if felt them, and I had felt them earlier at 7:00pm, and they were barely there.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Iris had her baby! It is a little buckling, though he did come breech, but was able to get him out in time before we lost him or the mother. Now it is one down, five more to go! Rosie is on day 147, and she is looking close. I believe she will be next. As for my next two FF's, I think they will hold on for a little bit. Ivy is not due till later this month, and Buttercup is day 141 today. So I will probably have more babies this week, because Rosie is definitely looking huge, and I am thinking twins for her. The picture below is of Calvin, Iris's baby, whom we named after silent Cal (Calvin Coolidge), because he is a quiet character. He didn't cry when we dipped the iodine or nothing. Now he only baas softly when he wants his food.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He is adorable! Congrats on getting there in time and a happy kidding! Good luck with Rosie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like Rosie won't have her babies on her due date after all. But I guess Delilah felt the obligation to have her babies today! She had twins, a doe and buck!  I'll post pictures later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least someone gave birth. Congrats!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just hope Rosie doesn't go too late, otherwise her babies might get too big. But here is the order so far:

1. Iris - 1 Buckling - April 14th 2014
2. Delilah - 1 Buckling, 1 Doeling - April 18th 2014

I'm hoping Rosie is next.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on three successful little ones! Glad to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Willow just gave us twins! A buck and doe! I will post pictures later. Question, we were supposed to pick up some colostrum yesterday, but we had car trouble, so we were not able to. Now Willow has babies, and we bottle feed, so I have no colostrum. I milked her to get some colostrum for them, but she didn't give too much. Can I buy puppy or kitten colostrum replacer for the babies? (there is only one store that is open with that kind of colostrum, and the place where we usually get our kid colostrum, is closed for Easter sunday.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, that isn't going to work. Just hope that what they got was enough. Congrats on the twins!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rosie just gave us ANOTHER doe/buck twins! At 1:30pm this afternoon. These babies are huge! They are bigger than all the other kids, even the 6 day old Clavin. No wonder Rosie was so big. First two pictures of Willow's babies, the white one the doe. I will get photos of Rosie's twins when my camera charges


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks. Here are pictures of Rosie's babies, the first picture of the buck, the second of the doe.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Buttercup's ligaments have disappeared (gone since I checked her at 7:30am, and they were still there when I checked her yesterday at almost 8:00pm last night, so she could have them from now, to 7:30pm tonight). Looks like we've got more babies on the way! Her udder also has enlarged.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck! My does ligs have come and gone for 3 days. But her udder grew immensely overnight. So I'm hoping today!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Buttercup had twin bucks at 3:00pm! They are both uniquely colored. Pictures will be up soon.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on all the twins! Looking forward to the pictures of the newest ones!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is pictures of the unnamed bucks. We will be selling both. (Though I have fell in love with those creamy colors.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats on the latest ones


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ivy's ligaments have disappeared! Our final doe for kidding season. I'm hoping she'll give us a doeling.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ivy had twins! A buck and doe. Definitely a buck/doe twin year, and unfortunately a buck year for us.


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very very cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, kidding season is over and I am relieved. (But still wishing for more...  )

The order of kidding season this year is::


Iris - Single Buckling - Breech birth - April 14th 2014

Delilah - Twin Doe/buck - Normal birth - April 18th 2014

Willow - Twin Doe/buck - Normal birth (but a bit difficult) - April 20th 2014

Rose - Twin Doe/buck - Normal birth (though I was not there for her birth...everything looked normal however, I walked in as she had the buck) - April 20th 2014

Buttercup - Twin bucklings - Normal birth, one front leg back for the second buckling) - April 22nd 2014

Ivy - Twin Doe/buck - (not sure, I walked in after she had already given birth, I assume everything went fine though) - April 27th 2014

It was a twin buck/doe year for me this year, and well as a buck year. Here is a tally of buck vs. doe.

Doe: 4 :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
Buck: 7 :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on all the cute babies


----------

